# Camp Site / Wild Camping Salcombe



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

We are planning a weekend in the Salcombe (Devon) area at the end of the month. However I have found that most campsites are closed at that time of year. This has got me thinking of "Wild Camping" since it is off season. Has anyone any suggestions of any wild sites in the area? (sea view would be nice!) Also we were going to use the park and ride when we visited to get into town tourist info tell me it is closed till April but we can park there and catch a local bus does any one know if it would be possible to spend the night there? Lots of questions but hopefully someone out there can help.
Thanks Phil


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We are parked on a CL very near Salcombe at the moment. We are on a hard standing, plugged into power, and have a view of the Salcombe estuary from the window. Tomorrow we plan to walk into Salcombe... about 1.5/2 miles along the lane. CL is called Ilton Castle Farm. Hope this helps.

ps...don't know about buses.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I can tell you it's a beautiful area but we lived too close to ever overnight there before we moved to France, sorry!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

my son's in laws live down there; from what I remember you might be able to park up at South Sands, but I can't remember whether they have height barriers? Very narrow lanes around there, though! In the summer it would probably be out of the question, this time of year it may be OK.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As MrsW says we lived too close to overnight there BUT the town/village is VERY small and I would not wish to take our MH in there, some of the streets are so small that cars fill the road.........

There are also a lot of one way streets which make life harder - and means that GPS is probably only of limited value as they do change..

There is a large car park at the North end of the town with boat launching facilities but it does get full as the town gets full - which can be fairly early in the morning....

The map below shows the street pattern but gives no clue about the hills - Salcombe is at the bottom of the valley and is set in to the side of the hill - many of the roads are winding to cope with the steep hills.

You MIGHT like to look at staying over the water (it is NOT an estuary as there is no river, but a rea or flooded valley), and using the water taxi to cross. There is a CC site nearby at Slapton, but again the roads on that side are not recommended for MH.......

I used to dive frequently from Salcombe as the diving is superb with sites irrespective of inclement weather, from the inland "Bag" where Liberty ships and USN ships were moored prior to D-Day, to the inside of the Bar with the wreck of the guardship there, as well as the wreck of the last 4 masted barque Tea Clipper - wrecked there in 1936 - the "Herzogin Cecile"

http://sailing-ships.oktett.net/12.html

Good luck finding somehwere suitable - it is well worth visiting BUT.....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alphadee said:


> We are parked on a CL very near Salcombe at the moment. We are on a hard standing, plugged into power, and have a view of the Salcombe estuary from the window. Tomorrow we plan to walk into Salcombe... about 1.5/2 miles along the lane. CL is called Ilton Castle Farm. Hope this helps.
> 
> ps...don't know about buses.


I think we have stayed on this one twice. Its a cracking CL from memory.

We did wild camp on the large car park on Slapton Sands but your not supposed to. It was getting dark and had started to snow so I didnt have a lot of choice really. There is a pull in at the end of Slapton sands that people use as well but we couldnt get on there. Wrong side of the water but another option.

ITs a lovely area round there.


----------



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice so far, it has at least given me a few more ideas and it looks like I will have to join the Caravan Club so I can use their CL at Ilton Castle (only a C&CC member at present).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You could always ring up and chance it.

Also I found this wild spot from my records but I havent stayed there. Looks ok though. Just outside Salcombe

http://tinyurl.com/3bwejkk


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I stayed on this carpark a few times a few winters ago while working in Salcombe ( Lat 50.230242, Long-3.781271.) It was over the winter and I was there a couple of nights at a time over a period of a month or so with no disturbance. I do not know if that is still possible!

Harry


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Another thumb's up for Ilton Castle Farm.

We stayed there last year and the walk into Salcombe isn't too bad at all - However, it is uphill on the way back!

I don't think you need to be CC member, although there is a section of the field for the 5 van CL. From memory, I don't think it was too expensive when we went, even with EHU, and it was August bank holiday.

Loved Salcombe - a very nice place to spend some time and just relax.

Have fun


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Ilston Castle is £10 per night at the moment, inc EHU. Nice walk into Salcombe today, steep in places, but worth it.


----------

